#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API Standard

## Mohamed

*API Standard 


**American Petroleum Institute*

* API is a leader in the development of petroleum and petrochemical equipment and operating standards covering topics that range from drill bits to environmental protection.
**Description*

The development of consensus standards is one of APIs oldest and most successful programs. Beginning with its first standards in 1924, API now maintains some 500 standards covering all segments of the oil and gas industry. Today, the API standards program has gone global, through active involvement with the International Organization for Standardization (ISO) and other international bodies.


API is an American National Standards Institute (ANSI) accredited standards developing organization, operating with approved standards development procedures and undergoing regular audits of its processes. API produces standards, recommended practices, specifications, codes and technical publications, reports and studies that cover each segment of the industry. API standards promote the use of safe, interchangeable equipment and operations through the use of proven, sound engineering practices as well as help reduce regulatory compliance costs, and in conjunction with APIs Quality Programs, many of these standards form the basis of API certification programs.

*1-API Standard 674 Positive Displacement Pump Reciprocating
**Author: American Petroleum Institute (API)*

*Language: English*

*Publisher:  ASME*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: API Standard

----------


## Mohamed

*2- API Standard 650 Addendum 2 Welded Steel Tanks For Oil Storage
**Author: American Petroleum Institute (API)*

*Language: English*

*Publisher:  ASME*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*3-API Standard 675 1994 Positive displacement pumps Controlled volume 2ed
**Author: American Petroleum Institute (API)*

*Language: English*

*Publisher:  ASME
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*4- Api Standard 610 1995 Centrifugal Pumps For Petroleum Heavy Duty Chemical And Gas Industry Serv
**Author: American Petroleum Institute (API)*

*Language: English*

*Publisher:  ASME*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*5-API MPMS_8.2_Manual of Petro Measure Standards Chapter 8-Sampling SECOND_EDITION*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmedidcf

Thank you Sir.

----------


## Legend

its very nice collection

----------


## seif_elnasr7

Thank You

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

----------


## mahen4

Can I get API standrds
API Std 611 (1997) General-Purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services API Std 611 (1997) General-Purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services 
API Std 612 (1995) Special Purpose Steam Turbines Fbr Petroleum, Chemical, and, Gas Industry Services API Std 612 (1995) Special Purpose Steam Turbines Fbr Petroleum, Chemical, and, Gas Industry Services 
API Std 613 (1995) Special Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemical, And Gas Industry Services API Std 613 (1995) Special Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemical, And Gas Industry Services 
API Std 614 (1994) Lubrication, Shaft-Sealing, and Control-Oil Systems and Auxiliaries for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services API Std 614 (1994) Lubrication, Shaft - Sealing, and Control-Oil Systems and Auxiliaries for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services 
API Std 616 (1998) Gas Turbines for the Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services API Std 616 (1998) Gas Turbines for the Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services 
API Std 617 (1995) Centrifugal Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Service Industries API Std 617 (1995) Centrifugal Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Service Industries 
API Std 618 (1995) Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services API Std 618 (1995) Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services 
API Std 619 (1997) Rotary Type Positive Displacement Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services API Std 619 (1997) Rotary Type Positive Displacement Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank  You

----------


## abojasim2007

thank you for the collection of the important documents

----------


## sathish_che

Thank You

See More: API Standard

----------


## sambun

Can you upload the API MPMS completely please ! I need Chapter 8 full ! Pls help me.

----------


## sauonline

API 682 require urgently?Can any one help?

----------


## mohammad20082007

i need full version of api please

----------


## jcuesta

Do you have API K12 ?

----------


## jomaguti

Can you upload the API SPEC 12J

Thanks,

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

Sir do u have MSS SP for hanger and support design

----------


## adelnifoo

> API 682 require urgently?Can any one help?



here API 682, hope it will be useful,
if any one needs another API, ask for & I will give it
 :Cool: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adelnifoo

[QUOTE=adelnifoo;31647]here API 682, hope it will be useful,
if any one needs another API, ask for & I will give it
 :Cool: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

API 510, API 570, API 571, API 572, API 574, API 576, API 577, API 578-- Can any one  arrange to send a copy of the above Stds to me urgentlyfor my reference please?
my E MAIL IDs :  (1)    srkm@bheltry.co.in
                        (2)   rajamanickams@gmail.com

----------


## deepak_gharpure1

Thanks sir any one have mss sp for supports pls reply

----------


## adelnifoo

> API 510, API 570, API 571, API 572, API 574, API 576, API 577, API 578-- Can any one  arrange to send a copy of the above Stds to me urgentlyfor my reference please?
> my E MAIL IDs :  (1)    srkm@bheltry.co.in
>                         (2)   rajamanickams@gmail.com





hi you, find here what you search, not all but only which i have, hope that will help you

API 576  :Cool: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API 572  :Cool:  :Cool: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API510
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raulelite

hI, I NEED API 617, SOME OF YOU HAVE IT? PLEACE SHARE AT racaballeroc@gmail.com

See More: API Standard

----------


## jamelibean

Hi every one,


i need thisnorme ASME B31 8S.

thanks.

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## AnandV

API-Std-650-2008

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jacky-chan

please post  API STANDARDS FOR MARINE TANKER SURVEY AND MEASUREMENTS...I THINK IT IS IN "MMPS "
KINDLY POST IN OTHER THAN RAPIDSHARE

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

AnandV

Thankyou

----------


## me_atta

Hi AnandV,

Thanks for the API 650 - 2008 Addendum 1. To have complete ones, we should have API 650 - june 2007 (11th edition). Does anyone have this API 650 june 2007?

rgrds

me_atta

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API 650 11th Edition - 2007

Monggo dipun unjuk
Download - ifile.it 9.66 MB
location of the thread : Egyptian Petroleum, Mechanical Engineering, page 2

----------


## me_atta

Dear Achmad,

Thanks alot brother for your good deed... Bravo, it's complete now for API 650 -2008 Add 1.

rgrds

me_atta

----------


## jacky-chan

Can anybody post the link for 
 "API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17Marine Measurement"

kindly post in free file hosting sites. downloading from rapidshare isnt  possible for wireless internet users - especially  EVDO technology....


-----thanks

----------


## jacky-chan

yes i want ------------Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 5 - Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities Second Edition

plz help 
post the link in free file sharing site...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS Chapter 17

Hi guys
The following are API  Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard (MPMS) Series 17. The content of API MPMS Series 17 are as follows : 

API MPMS 17.1 SPANISH ACTV 11/1/2001 Manual de Est&aacute;ndares de Medici&oacute;n de Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 17Mediciones Mar&iacute;timas - Secci&oacute;n 1 Gu&iacute;as para la Inspecci&oacute;n de Cargas Mar&iacute;timas
API MPMS 17.1 ACTV 11/1/2001 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 1 - Guidelines for Marine Cargo Inspection Fourth Edition
API MPMS 17.2 ACTV 5/1/1999 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 2 - Measurement of Cargoes on Board Tank Vessels Second Edition; Errata: April 28, 2000
API MPMS 17.3 ACTV 1/1/1992 (R 1997) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 3 - Guidelines for Identification of the Source of Free Waters Associated with Marine Petroleum Cargo Movements First Edition; Errata - 1992
API MPMS 17.4 SPANISH ACTV 10/1/1994 (R 1998) Manual de Est&aacute;ndares de Medici&oacute;n del Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 17 Mediciones Mar&iacute;timas Secci&oacute;n 4 M&eacute;todo para Cuantificaci&oacute;n de Vol&uacute;menes Peque&ntilde;os en Buques. (OBQ/ROB)
API MPMS 17.4 ACTV 1/1/1994 (R 1998) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 4 - Method for Quantification of Small Volumes on Marine Vessels (OBQ/ROB)
API MPMS 17.5 ACTV 11/1/2003 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 5 - Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities Second Edition
API MPMS 17.6 SPANISH ACTV 8/1/1994 (R 1998) Manual de Est&aacute;ndare s de Medici&oacute;n del Petr&oacute;leo Cap&iacute;tulo 17Mediciones Mar&iacute;timas Secci&oacute;n 6 Gu&iacute;as para Determinar el Llenado de L&iacute;neas Entre Buques y Tanques en Tierra
API MPMS 17.6 ACTV 8/1/1994 (R 2002) Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 6 - Guidelines for Determining the Fullness of Pipelines between Vessels and Shore Tanks First Edition
API MPMS 17.7 ACTV 9/1/1995 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 7 - Recommended Practices for Developing Barge Control Factors (Volume Ratio)
API MPMS 17.8 ACTV 8/1/1998 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 - Marine Measurement Section 8 - Guidelines for Pre-Loading Inspection of Marine Vessel Cargo Tanks First Edition

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  6.54 MB

----------


## raulelite

API 571? some of you have this one?

See More: API Standard

----------


## mathew.chem@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## robertantoreni

Hai pls give the link for API Rp 1004

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi friends 

Anybody help me to get  API Publication 700  Checklist for Plant Completion

thx in advance

----------


## s@ndy

I think API 700 is withdrawn, but there is still a copy available in the forum. Have a look at the "API Standards " thread.

----------


## rgerussia

HI! Could anybody upload  API RP 11V10-Intermittent gas lift???
Thanks in advance!

Regards
Alek!

----------


## majid

Hi All,

Pls. Share API 2551, 2552, 2554, 2555, 2556, 4653 If any body have these.

BRGDS,
Majid

----------


## aragorn

Dear Majid
you can find API 2551,2552,2554,2555,2556 and API PUBL 4653 at below links:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## manikumaran1978

Can anyone share API 5L 2007-44th Edition.
Thanks in Advance
MKN

----------


## aewpro

Could anybody give me a working link or upload or email these apis 
Api rp 575, 577, 651, 652 , ASME Section V, Nondestructive Examination, Articles 1, 2, 5, 6 and 7
Section IX, Welding and Brazing Qualifications
I would very much appreciate it thanks
aewpro@gmail.com

----------


## majid

thanks,
already received.

----------


## JANAKI

> thank you for the collection of the important documents



Can any one in the forum share API 327 standard.Thanks in advance.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Can any one in the forum share API 327 standard.Thanks in advance.



API PUBL 327 1994.PDF 2.285 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standard

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks

----------


## empire

Thanks. Anybody know which standard can be used for boiler operation? My boiler is running at 42 kg/cm2(g)? Please help me.

----------


## antonius_mprjkt

Hi Palz ,

Anybody may help me to get API 541 Data sheet guideline ?

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

The data sheet guide is Appendix E of
API Standard 541 3rd Ed. Apr. 1995 - Form-Wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors-250 Horsepower and Larger

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this is what you are looking for
Nabilia

----------


## tinku

> Hi friends 
> 
> Anybody help me to get  API Publication 700  Checklist for Plant Completion
> 
> thx in advance



I have a withdrawn copy, if still you need then I will upload.

----------


## vikaschaurasia

any body having API 2218????

----------


## Nabilia

Here you go...

API Publication 2218 2nd Ed. Aug. 1999 - Fireproofing Practices in Petroleum and Petrochemical Processing Plants

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Please, I have helped many and am needing

API 570 2009 3rd Ed
API RP 572 2009 3rd Ed
API RP 574 2009 3rd Ed
API RP 545 2009 1st Ed

Many Thanks in Advance
Nabilia

----------


## Nabilia

API has freely released their docs on Exploration and Production in response to the BP blow-out preventer failure.
They include...
API HF1, Bulletin 75L, RP 49, RP 51R, RP 54, RP 55, a new RP 65-2, RP 67, RP 67, RP 74, RP 75 and RP 76

enjoy...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia,

Thanks for the share

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## Nabilia

Can anyone help me with the SteelTankInstitute-SP 001 4th edition latest version 


STANDARD FOR INSPECTION OF IN-SERVICE SHOP FABRICATED ABOVEGROUND TANKS FOR STORAGE OF COMBUSTIBLE AND FLAMMABLE LIQUIDSSee More: API Standard

----------


## xuldigiorgio

Anybody here with API 620?
Thanks in advance..

----------


## servidor

can anyone help?
I need the API 672 FOURTH EDITION 2004
If someone has it will thank

----------


## aan09

API 650 2009 : Effective 1st May 2010
*[COLOR="rgb(75, 0, 130)"]ENJOY THE LATEST STD OF API 650 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/COLOR]*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Roy

Dear all,

Please some body help to proceed API 570 & 510 standard.
I really need it.

Many thanks in advance.

Rgds,

Roy

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


510 9th Ed. 2006 here 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

There are copies of 570 2nd Ed. on this board, We all are looking for the API 570 3rd Ed. 2009

----------


## aan09

> Dear all,
> 
> Please some body help to proceed API 570 & 510 standard.
> I really need it.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Roy



HERE YOU FIND THE LINK FOR API 570 & 510

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nabilia

This was requested on another thread, I just want to keep this on the API Standards thread

I have 5th Ed.
API RP 1615 5th Ed. Mar. 1996 - Installation of Underground Petroleum Storage Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and I have a draft of the 6th 
API RP 1615 6th Ed. XXXXX 2009 - Installation of Underground Petroleum Storage Systems Committee Draft Not for Distribution
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Could any of you please indicate free links to
(1) API RP 534-2007 & 
(2) API RP 535 -2006 STD 
as soon as possible?
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
S Rajamanickam

----------


## Nabilia

I only have older Publications 534 & 535, but if they can help, here they are...

API Publication 534 1st Ed. Jan. 1995- Heat Recovery Steam Generators
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Publication 535 1st Ed. July 1995 - Burners For Fired Heaters in General Refinery Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

I did find a draft of proposed changes for API 534 2nd Edition

api534-2nd edition spring 2005 draft 6 post meeting suggested changes

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## emad19870

Dear Gents , 

appreciate sending me API MPMS chater 6 & 4 

Emad

----------


## emad19870

Dear Gents 



Aprreciate sending me API MPMS chapter 4 & 6

EmadSee More: API Standard

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS Chapter 4 - Proving Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS Chapter 6 - Metering Assemblies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ar_sot

API STANDARD 618 
FIFTH EDITION, DECEMBER 2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ANSI/API STANDARD 614
FIFTH EDITION, APRIL 2008
ERRATA, MAY 2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




ANSI/API Standard 682
Third Edition, September 2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## netspyking

Thanks guys , I see some users do my jobs before I do it , him  :Big Grin:

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## ar_sot

API STANDARD 685
FIRST EDITION, OCTOBER 2000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




API STANDARD 617
SEVENTH EDITION, JULY 2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




API STANDARD 619
FOURTH EDITION, DECEMBER 2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




ANSI/API Standard 610
Tenth Edition, October 2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] :Cool:

----------


## cobraaa

thanks for the uploads

----------


## cobraaa

can some one share/upload  latest API's collection in a bunch form. like rar or zip file, so that it can easy to download all in a single click.
or share the link if it already exist in the forum.
Thanks and best regards
JH

----------


## Nabilia

Thanks for the API 685, I haven't seen that one before.

----------


## gmailuser

Hi There , 

Can you help me get API 38 standard, This was withdrawn but still widely used in industry.

----------


## servidor

can some one share / upload api 672 edicion 2004, tanks i have version 1996 for the have upload

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 672 4th Ed. Mar. 2004 - Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

muchas gracias!


 thank you very much Nabila had a lot of time looking for the update of that documentSee More: API Standard

----------


## ar_sot

can some one share / upload api 611 5th edition. tanks, I have version 1997 4th edition for upload

----------


## mech_eng

Thank you, mr. ar_sot!

----------


## ar_sot

Design and Construction of Large,
Welded, Low-Pressure Storage
Tanks
API STANDARD 620
TENTH EDITION, FEBRUARY 2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]








Welded Tanks for Oil Storage
API STANDARD 650
ELEVENTH EDITION, JUNE 2007
ADDENDUM 1: NOVEMBER 2008
ADDENDUM 2: NOVEMBER 2009
EFFECTIVE DATE: MAY 1, 2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





ShellandTube Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services
API STANDARD 660
SIXTH EDITION, FEBRUARY 2001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greges2009

> I have a withdrawn copy, if still you need then I will upload.



Dear Tinku would you please upload the API Publication 700. Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API Publication 700 2nd Ed. Sept. 1981 - Checklist for Plant Completion 17pgs.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xuldigiorgio

thanks guys for the share

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, Dear Nabilla for the valuable share

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me with link to download: 
API Manual of Petroleum Standards Chapter 17 (complet: Sections from 1 to 9) ?
I try to find it with one link in this thread but link is broken.
Thank in advance

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 17.1, Marine Measurement 11/2001 w/2005 Errata - Section 1-Guidelines for Marine Cargo Inspection
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.2, Marine Measurement 5/1999 w/2000 Errata -Section 2-Measurement of Cargoes On Board Tank Vessels
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.2A, Marine Measurement 11/1995 - Section 2A - Closed and Restricted Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.3, Marine Measurement 4/1992 w/1992 Errata - Section 3-Guidelines for Identification of the Source of Free Waters Associated with Marine Petroleum Cargo Movements
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.4, Marine Measurement 10/1994 Section 4 - Method for Quantification of Small Volumes on Marine Vessels (OBQ/ROB)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.5, Marine Measurement 11/2003 - Section 5Guidelines for Cargo Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.6, Marine Measurement 8/1994 (R 3/2002) - Section 6-Guidelines for Determining the Fullness of Pipelines Between Vessels and Shore Tanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.7, Marine Measurement 9/1995 - Section 7Recommended Practices for Developing Barge Control Factors (Volume Ratio)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.8, Marine Measurement 8/1998 - Section 8Guidelines for Pre-Loading Inspection of Marine Vessel Cargo Tanks
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 17.9, Marine Measurement 11/2005 - Vessel Experience Factor (VEF)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hacklers

Can anybody help me.

I need API RP 610, centrifugal Pumps for General Refinery Service. 

Thank you.

if you can, please share it on MediaFire

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 610 10th Ed. Oct. 2004 - Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries - ISO 13709; 2003 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dorasin

Nabilia Hello, big thank you for your quick response and quality sharings

See More: API Standard

----------


## mirro

Guys Can somebody upload  API 612 API 613 please. thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 612 5th Ed. Apr. 2003 - Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas IndustriesSteam TurbinesSpecial-purpose Applications - ISO 10437.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 613 4th Ed. June 1995 - Special Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemistry And Gas Industry Services.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

Nabila fantastic!
Thanks for the share and more when it's that fast!
regards

----------


## mirro

thanks a lot Nabilia. Your are great for your commitment, quick reply, generosity and willingness for help and sharing. I wish you the best, and may God offers you whatever you want. 

Sincerely yours

----------


## greges2009

> API Publication 700 2nd Ed. Sept. 1981 - Checklist for Plant Completion 17pgs.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Nabilia you are a great one. Thank you very much for uploading the API Publ 700.

----------


## ar_sot

API RP 686, Recommended Practices for Machinery Installation and Installation Design; FIRST EDITION, APRIL 1996

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Special Purpose Gear Units for  Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services; API STANDARD 613, FIFTH EDITION, FEBRUARY 2003

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Thank you ar_sot, I had the 4th ed of 613. The 5th helps.

----------


## kavita_00

can somebody help me by uploading the following code,
"API Std 537-Flare Details for General Refinery and Petrochemical Service, Second Edition, printed-01-Dec-2008 , (ISO 25457:2008, Identical)"

Thanks

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me with link to download or send me directly to mail dorasin@yahoo.com :

API MPMS Chapter 11.1 - 2004

and historical:

API MPMS Chapter 11.1 - 1880 (all volumes I - XIV)

Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

Dorasin, I'm sure you found these, but for others, Here are all my chapter 11 files. Please contribute newer or missing files and share Dorasin's needs

API MPMS 11.1 Addendum 1 9/2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.1, Volume Correction Factors 8/1980 (R 8/1987) - TABLES 5A & 6A-Generalized Crude Oil and JP-4 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.2, Volume Correction Factors 8/1980 (R 8/1987) - TABLE 5B-Generalized Products Correction of Observed API Gravity to API Gravity at 60F TABLE 6B-Generalized Products Correction of Volume to 60F Against API Gravity at 60F 2540
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.3, 1/1995 TABLE 6C, TABLE 54C
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.10, 8/1980 Background, Development, and Program Documentation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.11-12, 7/1982 Petroleum Measurement Tables - Intraconversion Between Volume Measures and Density Measures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.1.14, 1/1982 Table 53D & 54D Lubricating Oils Correction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 8/1984 Compressibility Factors for Hydrocarbons; 0-90&#186;API Gravity Range
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 10/1984 Errata
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.1, 11.2.1M, 11.2.3 and 11.2.3M 8/1984 Computer Tape Information and Documentation.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.2.5, Physical Properties Data 9/2007 - A Simplified Vapor Pressure Correlation for Commercial NGLs (foreword only)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.1, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 1Conversions of API Gravity at 60 F Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.2, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 2Conversions for Relative Density (60/60 F) Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API MPMS 11.5.3, Physical Properties Data 3/2009 Section 5Density/Weight/Volume Intraconversion Part 3Conversions for Absolute Density at 15 C Adjunct to; ASTM D1250-08 and IP 200/08
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aspa

Do you have APi STD 676 ED 2009?

----------


## Nabilia

aspa, I have seen your request before and would have answered if I had it, I only have 2nd Ed.

API Standard 676 2nd Ed. Dec. 1994 - Positive Displacement Pumps-Rotary.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standard

----------


## Makun

Hi guys, do anyone have API 580 2009????

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 580 2nd Ed. Nov. 2009 - Risk-Based Inspection.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dorasin

Dear Nabilia, 
 I want to thank you again for the extremely fast response and quality links. 
 I had trouble  with downloading from 4shared. On several occasions, the file was only partially downloaded. I download the file completely in the third or fourth attempt. For this reason I asked for a new links. 

 Regards and all the best

----------


## Makun

many thanks to you Nabilia!

----------


## mutrosa

thanks Nabili

----------


## mirro

Do you have any of the API PUBL 4261............ to.................... API PUBL 4761 (four thousands something numbers series)???

----------


## Nabilia

These are all I have in the 4,000 series

API Publication 4465 Dec. 1987 - Evaluation of Treatment Technologies for Listed Petroleum Refinery Wastes.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Publication 4468 Nov. 1999 - Temporary Treatment Options for Petroleum Distribution Terminal Wastewaters.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Publication 4653 June 1997 - Fugitive Emission Factors for Crude Oil and Product Pipeline Facilities.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Publication 4675 Dec. 1999 - Fate and Environmental Effects of Oil Spills in Freshwater Environments.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Publication 4689 Aug. 2001 - Chemical Human Health Hazards Associated With Oil Spill Response.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Publication 4709 Feb. 2001 - Risk-Based Methodologies for Evaluating Petroleum Hydrocarbon Impacts at Oil and Natural Gas E&P Sites.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rudyss

May i get API RP 86

thx a lot

----------


## Nabilia

I don't have API RP 86 - Recommended Practice for Measurement of Multiphase Flow
but these may help...

Handbook of Multiphase Flow Metering 2005 Tekna - Norwegian Society.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

A New Horizon in Multiphase Flow Measurement - Oilfield Review Winter 2004-2005.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rudyss

thx a lot nabila...
 if u dont mind, i really need hi.... API RP 86 standart for Measurement of Multiphase Flow
please help me, this urgent....

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

See More: API Standard

----------


## mirro

thank You Nabilia

----------


## ar_sot

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] :Big Grin:

----------


## Nabilia

Thank you  ar_sot  , please try to post dates with your files, rapidshare is so slow, only to maybe find an old file

API 342 & 343 need reloading, file is expired, there may be others

----------


## mutrosa

thank You ar_sot

----------


## ar_sot

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rudyss

i really need your help guys....
    please i need API RP 86..

    thx a lot..


rud_fin@yahoo.com

----------


## mgramalingam

sir,
the links given by you are not working.Please give some other links.Thanks a lot for your generosity.Please revive the links.

----------


## Makun

Do anyone have the last version of API 650???

----------


## Nabilia

> Do anyone have the last version of API 650???



Makun, learn to use the search, or if you even browse this thread, you can find links to find it. 
Since you are new,,,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kbakp

Many thanks

----------


## MrDung

Dear all,

Please some body help to proceed API RP 13K standard.
I really need it.

Many thanks in advance.

Rgds,

MD

----------


## maskedsperm

Hi folks...

Looking for Material Selection guidelines for Sour Water Stripping Plants I found these references:

1. NACE Technical Committee Report (TG 347), 2007 Draft, Review and Survey of Alkaline Carbonate SCC in Refinery Sour Waters
2. API Publ.932-A and 932-B, 2002 & 2004
3. API Publ.944, 1972 Survey of Materials Experience and Corrosion Problems in Sour Water Stripers November 1974
4. API Publ.948, A Study of Variables That Affect the Corrosion of Sour Water Strippers, May 1976
5. API Publ.950, Survey of Construction Materials and Corrosion in Sour Water Strippers , May 1976
6. API Publ.927, 1972 Sour Water Stripping Survey Evaluation, 1973
7. API Publ.954, Evaluation of Ammonia fixation components in actual refinery sour waters, 1978



But they must be old, Out-of-print or even withdrawn because I couldn't find them.... would anyone of you have a copy of any of these publications and is willing to share it?

Thanks in advanceSee More: API Standard

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Friend I am also looking for the above book. Please share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Could somebody upload following standards ?  Thank you in advance


API Recommended Practice 5UE, Recommended Practice for Ultrasonic
Evaluation of Pipe Imperfections, Second Edition, June 2005

API Specification 5LCP, Specification for Coiled Line Pipe, Second
Edition, October 2006.

API Standard 6A718, Nickel Base Alloy 718 (UNS N07718) for Oil and Gas
Drilling and Production Equipment, 2nd Edition, December 2009

API Specification 6DSS, Specification for Subsea Pipeline Valves, Second
Edition, December 2009

API RP 10B-2/ISO 10426-2, Recommended Practice for Testing Well Cements, 1st Edition, July 2005

RP 13C, Recommended Practice on Drilling Fluids Processing Systems Evaluation, 3rd Edition, December 2004

API Spec 17J/ISO 13628-2, Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe, Third Edition, July 2008

ANSI/API RP 19D, Measuring the Long-term Conductivity of Proppants, 1st Edition, May 2008

API RP 65, Cementing Shallow Water Flow Zones in Deep Water Wells, 1st Edition, September 2002

----------


## edlau77

Can I have API standard for all Lifting Gears?

----------


## edlau77

Inspections for all lifting gear and mooring equipment, full version.

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 677 2nd Ed. July 1997 - General Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 613 5th Ed. Feb. 2003 - Special Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2I 2nd Ed. Nov. 1996 - In-Service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Drilling Units.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## edlau77

Thank you for the Inspection of Mooring. is there any stated inspection of s****les webbing ect.?

----------


## gilbert

hi, please share API RP941, THANKS

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, Gilbert,
PLease find the link to API 941: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

However this is a bit old edition. This the best that could be provided.





> hi, please share API RP941, THANKS



Regards,

----------


## Mr Welder

Hello Friends I need the standard

   API Std 1104 (R2010)
Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities - 20th Edition, Includes Errata 1 (2007) and 2 (2008)

Welding of Pipelines and
Related Facilities
Pipeline Segment
API STANDARD 1104
TWENTIETH EDITION, OCTOBER 2005
ERRATA / ADDENDUM, JULY 2004
ERRATA 2, DECEMBER 2008
Reaffirmed, APRIL 2010

Please ask if someone has please pass me the link to download

From now on my Acknowledgements

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi, Gilbert,
> PLease find the link to API 941: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



API RP 941 7th Ed. Aug. 2008 - Steels for Hydrogen Service at Elevated Temperatures and Pressures in Petroleum Refineries and Petrochemical Plants.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API - Technical Report 941 Sept. 2008 - The Technical Basis Document for API RP 941.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Hello Friends I need the standard
> 
>    API Std 1104 (R2010)
> Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities - 20th Edition, Includes Errata 1 (2007) and 2 (2008)
> 
> Welding of Pipelines and
> Related Facilities
> Pipeline Segment
> API STANDARD 1104
> ...



Since it is reaffirmed, 2008 should be the same.

API Standard 1104 20th Ed. Oct. 2005 Errata1:Addendum July 2007, Errata 2 Dec. 2008 - Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities Full.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

Nabilia Hello Thanks again for your attention in posting the link to the API standard 1104'm very grateful to you, but instead to what is needed and am looking for API 1104 will really reaffirmed in April 2010 but still being a 2005 edition. Because it has undergone some minor changes compared to what you posted that this is the 2nd corrigendum of December 2008. Well anyway thank you bad.


if someone has the API STANDARD 1104
TWENTIETH EDITION, OCTOBER 2005
ERRATA / ADDENDUM, JULY 2004
ERRATA 2, DECEMBER 2008


Reaffirmed, APRIL 2010

please post the link here to download thank you in advanceSee More: API Standard

----------


## khaoula

hi  :Smile: 
i really need API spec 11 B . could you please upload it 
thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 11B 26th Ed. Jan. 1998 - Specification for Sucker Rods.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khaoula

thanks Nabila you're the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## sajithv78

Dear Friends,

Has anybody got API 6A the 20th edition.

Many thanks in advance.
Sajith.

----------


## smallboy

> API Specification 11B 26th Ed. Jan. 1998 - Specification for Sucker Rods.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi Nabila,

Can you post API SPEC 6A 2010  Edition 20 please?

----------


## gilbert

Nabilia Thanks for the API 941

----------


## gilbert

Hi anybody can share API 2003 thanks

----------


## petrolp

Does anyone have the fitness for service manual Vol 2? I could fins just some example solutions but not the standard itself.

API 579-2

Thanks!

----------


## antonius_mprjkt

Hi there ,

Anybody who can share to me for API 547 first edition  & 541 4th Edition ?
really appreciate it


Thanks in advance

----------


## ar_sot

Specification for Verification Test of
Wellhead Surface Safety Valves
and Underwater Safety Valves for
Offshore Service

API SPECIFICATION 6AV1
FIRST EDITION, FEBRUARY 1, 1996
REAFFIRMED, APRIL 2008

----------


## sambun

Thank Ar_sot !
If you have API 14G 4th edition (2007), please share ! Thank again !

----------


## ar_sot

> Thank Ar_sot !
> If you have API 14G 4th edition (2007), please share ! Thank again !



Hear You are.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Recommended Practice for
Fire Prevention and Control
on Fixed Open-type Offshore
Production Platforms



API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 14G
FOURTH EDITION, APRIL 2007See More: API Standard

----------


## ar_sot

> Could somebody upload following standards ?  Thank you in advance
> API Spec 17J/ISO 13628-2, Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe, Third Edition, July 2008



Heare You are
Specification for Unbonded Flexible
Pipe
ANSI/API SPECIFICATION 17J
THIRD EDITION, JULY 2008
EFFECTIVE DATE: JANUARY 1, 2009

----------


## ar_sot

deleted

----------


## ar_sot

> can somebody help me by uploading the following code,
> "API Std 537-Flare Details for General Refinery and Petrochemical Service, Second Edition, printed-01-Dec-2008 , (ISO 25457:2008, Identical)"
> 
> Thanks



Here You Are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Flare Details for General Refinery
and Petrochemical Service

ANSI/API STANDARD 537
SECOND EDITION, DECEMBER 2008

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Heare You are
> Specification for Unbonded Flexible
> Pipe
> ANSI/API SPECIFICATION 17J
> THIRD EDITION, JULY 2008
> EFFECTIVE DATE: JANUARY 1, 2009



Thank you

----------


## bataraguru

Hi all,
Just wanna know if API standard have their own standard for lifting purpose? lifting design calculation or something i can refer to check my design?

----------


## GeordieMark

I have been looking really hard for API 579 and 581 and could not find any link, can someone please help?

----------


## verdi

Hi all

Does anyone have a copy of API Spec Q1-8th Edition, Addendum 1 they can post?

Thanks very much in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification Q1 8th Ed. Dec. 2007 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ISO TS 29001;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Specification Q1 8th Ed. Dec. 2007 Addendum 1 June 2010 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ISO TS 29001;2007.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## verdi

> API Specification Q1 8th Ed. Dec. 2007 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ISO TS 29001;2007.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Fantastic Nabilia

Thank you very much and thanks for being so quick with a response

----------


## sambun

Dear Nabilia, Achmad N.E and all,
Do you have API RP 86 ? Please share. Thanks a lot !

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Sorry Mr. Sambun, I do not have it
API RP 86 2005 Recommended Practice for Measurement of Multiphase Flow, First Edition

Very Interesting

----------


## aperra

gracias !

See More: API Standard

----------


## bobarby

Hi! Does anyone have API 676 3rd Edition. Please help.

Thanks!

----------


## ar_sot

The latest issued edition of API STD 676  is 2nd Edition / December 1994 / Reaffirmed, March 2000

----------


## ar_sot

Please somebody give the following standard to me:

ANSI/API Std 612-2005, 6th Edition / November 2005 /
Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas IndustriesSteam TurbinesSpecial-purpose Applications

----------


## bobarby

ar_sot,

thanks for the link. The latest API 676 is the 3rd edition November 2009. Would anyone have it?

----------


## edlau77

Hi there,

Is there anybody have billy pugh standard?

Thank you

----------


## edlau77

Api rp54

----------


## edlau77

or API RP 2D

----------


## yassir82

Hello Nabilia,

Can you please download the following please
-	API RP 572  Inspection Practices for Pressure Vessels
-	API RP 573  Inspection of Fired Heaters and Boilers
-	API RP 574  Inspection Practices for Piping System Components
-	API RP 575  Methods for Inspection of Atmospheric and Low Pressure Storage Tanks
-	API RP 576  Inspection of Pressure Relieving Devices
-	API RP 580  Risk-Based Inspection
-	API RP 581  Risk-Based Inspection Technology
-	API RP 582  Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil and Gas Industries
-	API RP 583  Corrosion Under Insulation (pending publication)
-	API RP 585  Pressure Equipment Failure Investigation (pending publication)

Please anybody that have same can help too.

Thanks in advance..!!!

----------


## aibai85

Thanks guys...

----------


## komar123456

ISO 10426-1
ISO 10426-2
ISO 10426-3
ISO 10426-4
ISO 10426-5
ISO 10426-6
 neeed them urgent

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 10A 23rd Ed. Apr. 2002 - Specification for Cements and Materials for Well Cementing - ISO 10426-1;2000
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 10B-2 1st Ed. July 2005 Recommended Practice for Testing Well Cements ISO 10426-2.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

These are ISO 10427


API Specification 10D 6th Ed. Mar. 2002 - Specification for Bow-Spring Casing Centralizers - ISO 10427-1;2001.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 10F 3rd Ed. Apr. 2002 - Recommended Practice for Performance Testing of Cementing Float Equipment - ISO 10427-3;2003 (ISO 18165)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standard

----------


## komar123456

nabila would please help me  tell how i can contat u thanks

----------


## ar_sot

ANSI/API Std 612-2005, 6th Edition / November 2005 /
Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas IndustriesSteam TurbinesSpecial-purpose Applications

----------


## ahyat01

Hai all...
I need this API Standard, can anyone help? Thanks.
API PUBL 4602 Minimization, Handling, Treatment, and Disposal of Petroleum Products Terminal Wastewaters; Errata - 1994

----------


## mathijn75

DOes someone has API MPMS 4.9.3 and 4.9.4?

----------


## rbru

thanks !

----------


## titi47000

hi,

I need this API, please:

API RP 11V5 Recommended Practices for Operation, Maintenance, Surveillance, and Troubleshooting of Gas-lift Installations, Third Edition 

thanks,

Titi

----------


## ar_sot

> hi,
> 
> I need this API, please:
> 
> API RP 11V5 Recommended Practices for Operation, Maintenance, Surveillance, and Troubleshooting of Gas-lift Installations, Third Edition 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Titi




Here You Are :Cool: ;
Since only 2 attachments per post are allowed, Ive to provide you the requested API Product in two posts, please download all four parts.

----------


## ar_sot

> Here You Are;
> Since only 2 attachments per post are allowed, Ive to provide you the requested API Product in two posts, please download all four parts.



*RP 11V5
Operation, Maintenance, Surveillance and Troubleshooting of Gas-
Lift Installations*
Assists gas-lift system operators, analysts, technicians, engineers, and
others in understanding how to effectively plan, operate, maintain,
troubleshoot and provide surveillance for gas-lift systems and gas-lift wells.
These recommended practices discuss continuous gas-lift with injection in
the casing/tubing annulus and production up the tubing. Annular flow gaslift
(injection down the tubing and production up the annulus), dual gas-lift
(two tubing strings in the same casing), and intermittent gas-lift are
mentioned; however, most of the discussion focuses on conventional
continuous gas-lift. 
3rd Edition | June 2008 | Product Number: G11V53

----------


## titi47000

Thank you very much, it will be useful for my job!!

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## ar_sot

May somebody help me and upload "API Standard 610 | ELEVENTH EDITION | SEPTEMBER 2010"
I need it urgently

----------


## Nabilia

> May somebody help me and upload "API Standard 610 | ELEVENTH EDITION | SEPTEMBER 2010"
> I need it urgently



You state it is urgent...API lets you view this on it website, just register, it is free to view.

(I haven't seen a stand along copy in the wild as yet.)See More: API Standard

----------


## Hendra Win

Hi,
I like to request ISO/TS 29001:2010.
really appreciate the help.
thx.

----------


## ar_sot

> You state it is urgent...API lets you view this on it website, just register, it is free to view.
> 
> (I haven't seen a stand along copy in the wild as yet.)



Would you please write the relevant address for free online view registration

----------


## Nabilia

> Would you please write the relevant address for free online view registration



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

you must be prepared to register and take notes to view relevant info. Thanks Nabila

----------


## ar_sot

I Could find the latest edition of API STD 610, without the relevant programs of (Annex N), If somebody has reached to those programs, please share in the site.



API Standard 610
Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas
Industries
ISO 13709:2009 (Identical), Centrifugal pumps for petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas
industries
ELEVENTH EDITION | SEPTEMBER 2010

----------


## Riccardo

Does anyone have these two API publ:

API Publ 307 "An Engineering Assessment of Acoustic Methods of Leak Detection in Aboveground Storage Tanks" 01-Jan-1991 / 80 pages;

API Publ 322 "An Engineering Evaluation of Acoustic Methods of Leak Detection in Aboveground Storage Tanks" 01-Jan-1994 / 80 pages.

Thanks a lot

Riccardo

----------


## sam1974

hello all

please if anybody can help i'm in need of the following

API 1585
API 1542
API 1581
API 1584

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 1542 7th Ed. Aug. 2002 - Identification Markings for Dedicated Aviation Fuel Manufacturing and Distribution Facilities, Airport Storage and Mobile Fuelling Equipment - IP.pdf	  0.580 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Makun

Hi Nabilia! do you have the API 571 2011???

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi Nabilia! do you have the API 571 2011???



No, please members share it soon.

----------


## Riccardo

Dear Sirs
Does anyone has these APIs:

API 652 "Lining of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tank Bottoms";
API Std 2015 (R2006) "Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks, Planning and Managing Tank Entry From Decommissioning Through Recommissioning"
API RP 2016 (R2006) "Guidelines and Procedures for Entering and Cleaning Petroleum Storage Tanks"
API 2217A "Guidelines for Work in Inert Confined Spaces in the Petroleum Industry"

Thanks a lot

Riccardo

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 652 2nd Ed. Dec. 1997 - Lining of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tank Bottoms.pdf 0.233 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



API Standard 2015 6th Ed. Aug. 2001 - Requirements for Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks.pdf 0.503 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2016 1st Ed. Aug. 2001 - Guidelines and Procedures for Entering and Cleaning Petroleum Storage Tanks.pdf 0.782 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Publication 2217A 2nd Ed. Sept. 1997 - Guidelines for Work in Inert Confined Spaces in the Petroleum Industry.pdf 0.236 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and bonus...
API RP 2027 3rd Ed. Mar. 2002 (R2007) - Ignition Hazards and Safe Work Practices for Abrasive Blasting of Atmospheric Storage Tanks in Hydrocarbon Service.pdf 1.464 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standard

----------


## Riccardo

thanks a lot Nabilia.

If is possible I ask also the API 12C.

And do you knouw if is possible to have the publication that I ask in the post of the 27-4-2011?

Thanks a lot again

Riccardo

----------


## Nabilia

I do not have the 12C, it was last published in 1958 and replaced by 650.
I do not have the acoustic publications either.

----------


## Riccardo

Thanks again Nabilia !!!!!!

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## abes

Hello,
Nabilia,

Could you share the following API documents?
-API RP 651. 3rd Edition
-API RP 2003. 7th Edition


Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 651 3rd Ed. Jan. 2007 - Cathodic Protection of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tanks.pdf  0.537 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

All I have is a draft of 2003

API RP 2003 7th Ed. Draft - Protection Against Ignitions Arising out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents - Ballot 06apr10.doc	  2.874 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ar_sot

> hello all
> 
> please if anybody can help i'm in need of the following
> 
> API 1585
> API 1542
> API 1581
> API 1584



Here you are

----------


## ar_sot

four-inch hydrant system
components and arrangements
api/ip specification 1584

----------


## llll1800

can any body upload links for api training manuals (pumps, compressors, heat exchangers, turbines etc... )

----------


## marsmahdi

I need API 620 & API 650
please send me for download.

----------


## wilfredo284

hi:

i was thinking how can i get this issues.

GPA TP 27

GPA Standard 2145

GPA Standard 8173

and finally   mpm chapter 11.2

i'm a engineer student from peru and i'm researching for a project on  GNV  and GLP gases.  speccially how they vary their volumes during the process and how to compare it.

----------


## MrDung

give me your email,I'll sent to U.  I dont't know how to post here. ^.^

----------


## MrDung

> I need API 620 & API 650
> 
> 
> please send me for download.



give me your email,I'll sent to U.  I dont't know how to post here. ^.^See More: API Standard

----------


## newjunki

ANSI/API 670-2000, Machinery Protection Systemsm, who have this standard please share

thank you. What have API standard number for rotating machinery?

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks Nabilia.

----------


## Nabilia

> ANSI/API 670-2000, Machinery Protection Systemsm, who have this standard please share
> 
> thank you. What have API standard number for rotating machinery?



API Standard 670 4th Ed. Dec. 2000 (R2003) - Machinery Protection Systems.pdf	  0.811 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

API 620 with Ad1 Mar. 2009 - Design and Construction of Large, Welded, Low-pressure Storage Tanks.pdf	  4.37 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Nabilia,

Could you please upload :

API Std 547 : General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors250 Horsepower and Larger
API sTD 676 : Positive Displacement PumpsRotary 3rd Edition 2009 ; I have 2nd ed

Thank you

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia,
> 
> Could you please upload :
> 
> API Std 547 : General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors250 Horsepower and Larger
> API sTD 676 : Positive Displacement PumpsRotary 3rd Edition 2009 ; I have 2nd ed
> 
> 
> Thank you



Sorry, Achmad, I do not have them

----------


## ar_sot

> Could you please upload :
> 
> API Std 547 : General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors250 Horsepower and Larger
> 
> 
> Thank you



Here you are  :Star: 

Std 547
General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors-250
Horsepower and Larger
1st Edition | January 2005 | Product Number: C54701 | Price: $91.00

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## sambun

Dear Achmad N.E.
I hope that is your need !
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Nabilia,
> 
> Could you please upload :
> 
> API Std 547 : General-purpose Form-wound Squirrel Cage Induction Motors250 Horsepower and Larger
> API sTD 676 : Positive Displacement PumpsRotary 3rd Edition 2009 ; I have 2nd ed
> 
> Thank you

----------


## ar_sot

Dear sambun; THX

----------


## bengoan

I need the API RP 131 (American Petroleum Institute, 2001.Recommended Practice for Field Testing water-based Drilling Fluids. API Recommended Practice 131/ISO 10416)
Please give me a download link.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## ar_sot

> I need the API RP 131 (American Petroleum Institute, 2001.Recommended Practice for Field Testing water-based Drilling Fluids. API Recommended Practice 131/ISO 10416)
> Please give me a download link.
> Thanks in advance.



Here you are 

RP 13I/ISO 10416:2008
Recommended Practice for Laboratory Testing of Drilling Fluids


Petroleum and natural gas industriesDrilling fluidsLaboratory testing
8th Edition | March 2009 | Product Number: GX13I8 | Price: $180.00See More: API Standard

----------


## tommy.sharing

Dear friend;
I need API Standard 2000 6th Ed. Nov. 2009.
thanks in advance

----------


## sambun

Thank Ar_sot !

----------


## ar_sot

> Dear friend;
> I need API Standard 2000 6th Ed. Nov. 2009.
> thanks in advance



Here you are  :Cool: 

Std 2000/ISO 28300
Venting Atmospheric and Low-pressure Storage Tanks
Petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas industriesVenting of atmospheric and low-pressure storage tanks
6th Edition | November 2009 | Product Number: CX20006 | Price: $143.00

----------


## tommy.sharing

Dear ar_sot;
Thanks for your post

----------


## thaihy

Dear buddies,

I am deadly in need of API RP 86, please could anyone give me a copy? highly appreciated!

----------


## ar_sot

> Dear buddies,
> 
> I am deadly in need of API RP 86, please could anyone give me a copy? highly appreciated!





*Here You Are* :Cool: 

API RP 86
Recommended Practice for Measurement of Multiphase Flow
1st Edition | September 2005 | Product Number: G08601 | Price: $164.00

----------


## sambun

Thank Ar_sot !

----------


## azmansupandi

Dear All,
Appreciate if you could provide the following API Specification:
API 5CT(9TH EDITION), ISO17025 LATEST .

Thanking you in advance for the help.
Yours hopefully ,
Azman Supandi
Email : azmansupandi@gmail.com

----------


## shaggex

Ar_sot please.. can you re upload API STD 537 (2008) the link is broken





> Here You Are
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Flare Details for General Refinery
> ...

----------


## ar_sot

Here You Are
API STD 537(2008)
Flare Details for General Refinery and Petrochemical Service

ANSI/API STANDARD 537
SECOND EDITION, DECEMBER 2008

----------


## sambun

Thank Ar-sot !

----------


## cpchonburi

Dear ar_sot,



Thanks for many book you give. Do you have NACE RP 0198-R2004. Thanks in advanceSee More: API Standard

----------


## ar_sot

> Dear ar_sot,
> 
> Thanks for many book you give. Do you have NACE RP 0198-R2004. Thanks in advance



*Here You Are*

NACE SP0198-2010 (formerly RP0198) Item No. 21084

*Control of Corrosion Under Thermal Insulation and Fireproofing MaterialsA Systems Approach*

----------


## ar_sot

API STD 610

Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries

ELEVENTH EDITION, SEPTEMBER 2010, ERRATA, JULY 2011

Please Download all 4 parts in the two posts.

----------


## ar_sot

API STD 610

Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries

ELEVENTH EDITION, SEPTEMBER 2010, ERRATA, JULY 2011

Please Download all 4 parts in the two posts.

----------


## sambun

Thank Ar_sot !

----------


## jumah

Dear All,

Please, could any body upload API-579/ASME Fitness for service

??

----------


## shaggex

Can someone please post API Std 674 2010??
Positive Displacement Pumps - Reciprocating
3rd Edition

----------


## xiron

Heeelpppp .... I need API Standard 616 Gas Turbines for the Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - FIFTH EDITION | JANUARY 2011. Thanks in advance.

----------


## bengoan

Please help for API RP 131 2004 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## gs153

Please upload *API Publ 770 : A Managers Guide to Reducing Human Errors- Improving Human Performance in the Process Industries*
regards

----------


## ar_sot

Std 677  :Cool: 
General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services
3rd Edition | April 2006 | Reaffirmed: November 30, 2010
Product Number: C67703 | Price: $160.00

(Please download all 4 parts exists in thread # 251 & 252)

----------


## ar_sot

STD 677  :Cool: 
General-Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services
3rd Edition | April 2006 | Reaffirmed: November 30, 2010
Product Number: C67703 | Price: $160.00

(Please download all 4 parts exists in thread # 251 & 252)

----------


## verdi

thanks for those - very helpful

See More: API Standard

----------


## anton77

Nabila, would you please to update API 526 6th Edition? Any link in the forum was broken.Thanks

----------


## ar_sot

Here you are  :Cool: 

*STD 526*
Flanged Steel Pressure-relief Valves
*6th Edition | April 2009* | Product Number: C52606 | Price: $151.00

----------


## Wagolin

Hi Nabilia,

Could you upload API Std 620 again?

Tks a lot!

----------


## zouk101

Hye all,

Im new here..i need help to find specific API on standard diameters and rotational speed for impellers in oil and gas industries.

----------


## theglobalist2003

Can you please upload API 620 Addendum 2, August 2010

----------


## yat

Hello everyone,
Do you have API 14L ? Please share. Thanks a lot !  :Smug:

----------


## yat

Hello everyone,
Please upload API Specification 14L Lock Mandrels and Landing Nipples.
Very Urgent.

----------


## hdeveci

hi, i need API spec 5DP very urgent, please. that standard is also known as ISO11961:2008.

----------


## sambun

Hi all,

I need API 551-2007, any one can upload. Thanks a lot !

----------


## amshah

2007 edition attached and 2012 editioin (draft) link is attachd ....

Keep rocking

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Excellent ! Thank you so much, Amshad !





> 2007 edition attached and 2012 editioin (draft) link is attachd ....
> 
> Keep rocking
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## anton77

Ar_sot thanks for contribution

See More: API Standard

----------


## yat

I have been looking really hard for API 14L any edition
can someone please help? 
Its very urgent

----------


## mhuelva

> Here you are 
> 
> *STD 526*
> Flanged Steel Pressure-relief Valves
> *6th Edition | April 2009* | Product Number: C52606 | Price: $151.00



thanks

----------


## amshah

> I have been looking really hard for API 14L any edition
> can someone please help? 
> Its very urgent



Enjoy...........


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Amshad !

----------


## li_5997

Thanks

----------


## ferdim83

I'm looking for anything to put bulamıyorum.ltfen download link to download the file.

----------


## acier58

> I'm looking for anything to put bulamıyorum.ltfen download link to download the file.



What that means !

----------


## Mohseen1591

Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

tanx

----------


## antonius_mprjkt

Really appreciated ar_sot .
Do you have for API 541 4th edition too ?

Rgrds,
Ant

----------


## antonius_mprjkt

Any one have API 541 4th edition ?
Please kindly help me


Rgrds,
Ant

----------


## krypton

thanks a lot for your job  :Smile: 

See More: API Standard

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## j_r_m_c

anyone has something about sour water feed tank design??

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## ar_sot

> Please i need API 571 second edition if anyone can have?



Here You Are  :Cool: 
*RP 571* 
Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining
Industry
2nd Edition | April 2011 | Product Number: C57102 | Price: $319.00

_Please download all 9 threads attachments_

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all


Ineed ''API spec 13A edition 20''See More: API Standard

----------


## raaj13feb

can i have api rp14 b

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend,

I can't download from above link. so kindly upload me once again or send it me to mij@flosil.com.

Thanks for advance 
sudharsanam B

----------


## marian_g

Is there a chance to upload 
API STD 676 : Positive Displacement PumpsRotary 3rd Edition 2009
Thank you!

----------


## ar_sot

> Is there a chance to upload 
> API STD 676 : Positive Displacement PumpsRotary 3rd Edition 2009
> Thank you!



Here You Are  :Cool: 

*STD 676*
*Positive Displacement PumpsRotary*
3rd Edition | November 2009 | Product Number: C67603 | Price: $145.00

----------


## marian_g

Dear ar-sot,

*One million thanks for your help.*

In fact your posts including last API standards are great help for all of us which are quite "poor" - as money- to pay for them but "rich enough" as determination to absorb knowledge. For this reason I would say *your contribution* (and also others -who have access to such "treasure" and see sharing as a friendly act) is *invaluable*. Thank you again.

I dare to kindly ask for two more standards:
- I'm in need for *API STD 675*, Positive Displacement Pumps-Controlled Volume for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, 3nd Edition- I was not able to identify it in Forum;

- It would be great to have *API STD 650*,  Welded Tanks for Oil Storage, Twelfth Edition- I know it is quite new but already Companies want to comply with, even they have no idea (me either!) which is the effective date when it formally become in effect.

----------


## rdudyanto

Dear all,
i need API TR 938B, please share if you have it

----------


## Marty Thompson

---------------

----------


## Marty Thompson

Draft only...API 650 12th

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## marian_g

Please see API 650 link in
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thanks to 
*diro*

----------


## Rads53

Hi 

could you please re upload this API 620 Addendum 1 2009 post # 221  as the link is dead.

Thanks in advance

Regards

----------


## NVIL

Hi 

Can anybody share old versions of API 2000? I need versions before 1970

Thanks in advance

----------


## marian_g

@Rads53,
_"could you please re upload this API 620 Addendum 1 2009 post # 221 as the link is dead"_


If you need only addendum, please note that addends of API are free of charge- because they are correcting the basic documents.

So you may download addendum from:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Regards.See More: API Standard

----------


## marian_g

....

----------


## NVIL

Dear Nabilia,
Could you please re upload the API 1542 Ed aug 2002 - Identification Markings for Dedicated Aviation Fuel Manufacturing and Distribution Facilities, Airport Storage and Mobile Fuelling Equipment - IP? (Post #201)

Regards

----------


## sudharsanam

find the attachment for your information.
 regards,
sudharsanam**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com
Cheers

----------


## jainrakeshj

Anybody has API publiction 1130,1149, & 1155. Please share
Rakesh

----------


## khubar

Latest IHS Index could be found at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khubar

Latest IHS Index could be found at 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joseuzziel

Please,
Could anyone upload the API RP 551-2007, or the latest revision of this standard?
Thanks a lot in advance.
Best regards,

Jose

----------


## pisic81

Pls share API Spec 2W (R2012).

Thanks in advance!

----------


## pisic81

Pls share API Spec 2W (R2012).

Thanks in advance!

----------


## pisic81

Also need API Spec 2B (R2012) & API Spec 2H (R2012).
Pls share, need urgent!

Thanks,

----------


## pisic81

Also need API Spec 2B (R2012) & API Spec 2H (R2012).


Pls share, need urgent!

Thanks,See More: API Standard

----------


## felix.dguez

Thanks, for you information

----------


## marian_g

Any chance for API 616 (Gas Turbine), 5th edition, please?

----------


## tulasdino

Hi all,

Does anyone have api rp 1004?

Thank you,

tulasdino

----------


## mutrosa

API RP 1004, 8th Ed 2003

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Mutrosa,

Please upload API 6DX or ISO 12490 !

Thank you for your help.

----------


## marian_g

For API 616, see link in
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*Thanks to mohamad3010!*

The year of issue is 2011 and 5th edition is the latest one; 2013 reference is a mistake.

----------


## juve0011

bump

----------


## kavita_00

Looking for Std 611, General-purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, 5th Edition, March 2008
Please share if anyone has.
Thanks in advance

----------


## kavita_00

Looking for Std 611, General-purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, 5th Edition, March 2008
Please share if anyone has.
Thanks in advance

----------


## acier58

> Looking for Std 611, General-purpose Steam Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services, 5th Edition, March 2008
> Please share if anyone has.
> Thanks in advance



*Link 1*: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Link 2*: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

Really thanks a lot Mr. Acier58. you are like a angel.
Regards

----------


## kavita_00

Really thanks a lot Mr. Acier58. you are like a angel.


RegardsSee More: API Standard

----------


## acier58

> Really thanks a lot Mr. Acier58. you are like a angel.
> Regards




You're welcome.

----------


## thakkarsg

Can you post API MPMS Chapter 5.6? Thanks in advance.

----------


## SuzzH

Hello Everyone,
I am looking at API 6D and there is reference to API 20 Series Supply Chain Management. Is there anyone here have and willing to share API 20 Series especially API 20A and API 20E? 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## imran_msk2002

Can anyone help me with API STD 600 (2015) please?

----------


## Dani Pramantyo

Would you please somebody can re-upload for API 14L 2007?
Thank you very much




> Enjoy...........
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Would you please somebody can re-upload for API 14L 2007?
> Thank you very much




Here you go...

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hello Everyone,
> I am looking at API 6D and there is reference to API 20 Series Supply Chain Management. Is there anyone here have and willing to share API 20 Series especially API 20A and API 20E? 
> Thank you in advance.



Drafts only.... 20A, 20E

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Can anyone help me with API STD 600 (2015) please?



Draft only... 600

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Can you post API MPMS Chapter 5.6? Thanks in advance.



Here you go...

----------


## lydiaadams

Great post. Thank you for sharing interesting topic.

----------


## kedar17

Can anyone help me with API 8C ?

----------


## mjimenez

Thanks all!!!!

See More: API Standard

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Can anyone help me with API 8C ?



Here you go...

----------


## mskhadke

please share API 617 8th edition and API 612 6th edition.

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 612 6th Ed. Nov. 2005 - Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas IndustriesSteam Turbines Special-purpose Applications - ISO 10437

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 617 8th Sept. 2014 Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> API Standard 617 8th Sept. 2014 Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Marty !

----------


## angeljos

Thanks Marty, please send the API RP 14 E

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 14E 5th Oct. 1991 R2013 Recommended Practice for Design and Installation of Offshore Production Platform Piping Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 2B 6th July 2001 - Fabrication of Structural Steel Pipe

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 2H 9th July 2006 - Carbon Manganese Steel Plate for Offshore Structures

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 2W 5th Dec. 2006 - Steel Plates for Offshore Structures, Produced by Thermo-Mechanical Control Processing (TMCP)

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification 5L 45th Dec. 2012 - Line Pipe
API Specification 5L 45th Errata1 April 2015

----------


## DJ Q

Hello everyone,



Can somebody please share API STD 780 "Security Risk Assessment Methodology for the Petroleum and Petrochemical Industries"?

Many thanksSee More: API Standard

----------


## gilbertomejiac

A lot of api standards on it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## philby

Here are some recent API standards that haven't been shared yet.

API 16RCD - 2015
API 2200 - 2015
API 17F - 2014
API 603 - 2013

Enjoy!!

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you philby.

----------


## philby

Here are 4 more API specs that have not been shared yet.

API 1109 - 2010 
API 1163 - 2013
API 1161 - 2012
API 1162 - 2010

Enjoy!!

----------


## philby

Another 4 API standards.

API 1133 - R2010
API 1621 - R2012
API 1637 - R2012
API 1639 - R2012

Enjoy!

----------


## philby

Another 4 API standards.

API 1FSC - 2013
API 6AV1 - 2013
API 607 - 2010
API 2HINS - 2009

Enjoy!!

----------


## sambun

Thank Philby !

----------


## philby

And another 4 more API Standards.

API 6MET - 2010
API 2SC - R2015
API 2SF - 2013
API 2F - R2015

Enjoy!!

----------


## sambun

Dear Philby,
Could you please upload API 551 (2016) ? I found only version 2012 Ballot Draft only.
You are appreciated.

----------


## raj_june

Thanks Philby.

----------


## philby

Has anyone got any of these?


API 6ACRA - 2015
API 9B - 2015
API 10B-3 - 2016
API 10TR6 - 2014
API 12P - 2016
API 15HR - 2016
API 15S - 2016
API 17O - 2015
API 17TR10 - 2016
API 17TR11 - 2015
API 17TR13 - 2016
API 17W - 2014
API 18TR1 - 2015
API 92L - 2015
API 99 - 2014
API 100-1 - 2015
API 100-2 - 2015
API 538 - 2015
API 551 - 2016
API 554 - 2016
API 581 - 2016
API 609 - 2016
API 664 - 2014
API 942-A - 2014
API 1149 - 2015
API 1166 - 2015
API 1170 - 2015
API 1171 - 2015

Cheers!!

----------


## carlucido

Dear acier58



Please can you shared the latest revision of API 662 Part 1, Part 2 and API 664; thanks in advance.

RegardsSee More: API Standard

----------


## tmlim

Dear friends,

Would appreciate if the following API can be shared i.e.
API Publ. 1612 Guidance Document for Discharging of Petroleum Distribution Terminal Effluents to Publicly Owned Treatment Works
API Publ. 4602 Minimization Handling Treatment and Disposal of Petroleum Products Terminal Wastewater

Thank you and regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Publication 1612 1st Nov. 1996 Guidance Document for the Discharge of Petroleum Distribution Terminal Effluents to Publicly Owned Treatment Works

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Publication 4602-1994 Minimization, Handling, Treatment and Disposal of Petroleum Products Terminal Wastewaters, August 1994

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Dear Marty,

As usual, you are the man.  Thanks so much for the sharing of the information.

Many kind regards

----------


## Mechen

I need some API Std at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Could you help me?

----------


## Mechen

I need some API Std at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Could you help me?

----------


## arirosyadi

Hi, 
anyone please share API Technical Report 18TR1 & 18 TR2 & 18TR3 & 18TR4 ?

thanks for helping

----------


## Vladiana

Thank you!
Can you please share API 607-2016?
Thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 607 7th June 2016 Fire Test for Quarter-turn Valves and Valves Equipped with Nonmetallic Seats

----------


## romeo1412

Dear All *

Anyone can share API 572 and API 574 2016

Thank you for sharing

----------


## abes

Hello*

Can anyone share last editions of API 541 & 547 including the datasheets in excel?

Thanks.

----------


## LanceM

Hello can you upload latest API standard please

TR 932-A 2002 A Study of Corrosion in Hydroprocess Reactor Effluent Air Cooler Systems

PUBL 932-B 2012 Design, Materials, Fabrication, Operation, and Inspection Guidelines
for Corrosion Control in Hydroprocessing Reactor Effluent Air Cooler
(REAC) Systems (includes Errata 1 dated January 2014)

TR 934-F TR 934-F, Part 1 Impact of Hydrogen Embrittlement on Minimum Pressurization Temperature for Thick-Wall Cr-Mo Steel Reactors in High-Pressure H2 ServiceInitial Technical Basis for RP 934-F

TR 934-F, Part 2 Literature Review of Fracture Mechanics-Based Experimental Data for Internal Hydrogen-Assisted *****ing of Vanadium-Modified 2-Cr-1Mo Steel

TR 934-F, Part 3 Subcritical *****ing of Modern 2Cr-1Mo-V Steel Due to
Dissolved Internal Hydrogen and H2 Environment, Research Report

RP 934-G Design, Fabrication, Operational Effects, Inspection, Assessment,
and Repair of Coke Drums and Peripheral Components in Delayed Coking Units

Publ 937-A Study to Establish Relations for the Relative Strength of API 650 Cone Roof, Roof-to-Shell and Shell-to-Bottom Joints

Bull 939-E Identification, Repair, and Mitigation of *****ing of Steel Equipment in Fuel Ethanol Service



RP 941 Steels for Hydrogen Service at Elevated Temperatures and Pressures in Petroleum Refineries and Petrochemical Plants (includes Errata 1 dated June 2016 and Errata 2 dated December 2017)

TR 941 The Technical Basis Document for API RP 941

TR 942-B Material, Fabrication, and Repair Considerations for Austenitic Alloys Subject to Embrittlement and *****ing in High Temperature 565 C
to 760 C (1050 F to 1400 F) Refinery Services

RP 970 Corrosion Control DocumentsSee More: API Standard

----------


## LanceM

> API Standard 617 8th Sept. 2014 Axial and Centrifugal Compressors and Expander-compressors
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Kindly reupload 617 pleease.link is not working

----------


## LanceM

> Here You Are 
> 
> *STD 676*
> *Positive Displacement PumpsRotary*
> 3rd Edition | November 2009 | Product Number: C67603 | Price: $145.00



kindly reupload.link is not working. thanks!

----------


## mehta_pathik

Does anyone have API STD 603 Edition 2018?
Please share.

Thanks in Advance.

----------


## ELDAR NDT

> kindly reupload.link is not working. thanks!



.....I have this document but here I can not send it ........ write your mail .... I'll send it there

----------


## mehta_pathik

Thank you very much.

Mail: mehta_pathik@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mehta_pathik

Does anyone have MSS SP-25 Edition 2018?
Please share.

Thanks in Advance.

----------


## ezzat

Dear ELDAR NDT 
please send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## mehta_pathik

Dear ELDAR NDT,

Waiting for your mail... Please share....API STD 603 Ed 2018

mehta_pathik@yahoo.co.in

Thank you very much.....

----------


## Richo Ug

Please re-share the links. Current ones are not working

----------


## tojens

Can anyone please share API 12C

----------


## eason1986

many thanks. eason_yagami@hotmail.com

----------


## rihogo

Please, I need API 12 F 2019.



Thanks !!See More: API Standard

----------


## zubair267

> Please, I need API 12 F 2019.
> 
> Thanks !!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rihogo

Zubair267, THANK YOU !!!!!

Please, I need API 660 2020.  Do you have it?

Again, THANK YOU !!!

Best regards

----------


## zubair267

> Zubair267, THANK YOU !!!!!
> 
> Please, I need API 660 2020.  Do you have it?
> 
> Again, THANK YOU !!!
> 
> Best regards



Sorry dear don't have 2020 version. 
Sharing what's available
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rihogo

Thank you zubair267
I have the 2015 edition

Best Regards !!!!!

----------


## safetypartha

Any one have API RP 755 second edition, Pl share 
Thanks in advance

----------


## zubair267

> Any one have API RP 755 second edition, Pl share 
> Thanks in advance



Is this the one ...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rihogo

Thank you !!!

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Do anybody have API 932 B 3rd Edition 2019 ???
Please share.

----------


## zubair267

> Do anybody have API 932 B 3rd Edition 2019 ???
> Please share.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Thank you so much Zubair. Keep up the great job.

----------


## anupm137

Can anybody share API Recommended Practice 1183, 1st Ed. Assessment and Management of Dents in Pipelines?
please share

----------


## zubair267

> Can anybody share API Recommended Practice 1183, 1st Ed. Assessment and Management of Dents in Pipelines?
> 
> 
> please share



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standard

----------


## anupm137

Thank you zubair267 for your supercool response

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Can anyone share API RP 551 2nd Edition 2016??

----------


## anupm137

Thank you very much

----------


## Bever

API 14C

Can somebody upload once more? Thank you

----------


## Bever

API 14C

Can somebody upload once more? Thank you

----------


## popov_al

> API 14C
> 
> Can somebody upload once more? Thank you



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## lotus888

Hi Popov,
Only magnet link of API from free *******s does not work. The others such as IEC and etc. are without any problem.
Would you like to check and update the link of API standard?
Thanks

----------


## lotus888

Hi Popov,
Only magnet link of API from free *******s does not work. The others such as IEC and etc. are without any problem.
Would you like to check and update the link of API standard?
Thanks

----------


## popov_al

> Hi Popov,
> Only magnet link of API from free *******s does not work. The others such as IEC and etc. are without any problem.
> Would you like to check and update the link of API standard?
> Thanks



all magnet-URL work 24h/7day/week

----------


## lotus888

I tried all the same of magnet link of API from Jan. 2nd to now all the same. But it is really not workable. The rest work perfect.
If possible, update the link the API again or attach ******* file.
Thanks and with best regards

----------


## lotus888

I tried all the same of magnet link of API from Jan. 2nd to now all the same. But it is really not workable. The rest work perfect.
If possible, update the link the API again or attach ******* file.
Thanks and with best regards

----------

